# Oil Catch Can Help



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Have been thinking about this lately and my mind was refreshed about it when it was recently brought up in another thread. Many people have made their own oil catch cans, some actually look very neat, obviously if it is done properly and with patience. I was wondering though, there seems to not be a write up on a How To in making one of these, well at least with our cars. Is there someone who can write one up or maybe has one already written up and can post it on here. I would love to try this out and see what I can do. Love trying new projects. I appreciate it!!!

:seeya:


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

I like how my simple question about that "unknown" cannister on RJ's thread turned into a conversation. We hijacked his thread! 

I'd actually like to know more about these things though, especially if they prolong the life of the LS2.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I know haha I guess that's what forums are for lol Hopefully I can get someone to chime in on home made one. I'd love to try it and see how it comes out. There are quite a lot of tutorials of how to do it, but none on the GTO.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

All you gotta do is go to Home Depot, buy an air line filter, cut the hose, put the filter in between the hose.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well I know that. I know you need a filter to catch the oil and hoses to connect but I was wondering if there was a how to thread to making it and installing it.


----------



## srs7324 (Jul 8, 2010)

I purchased one specially made for the LS2 for form and fit.
I do not use my GTO as a daily driver it is for trips or cruising, but the catch can collects a lot of oil that was going straight into my intake. I would hate to see how much a daily driver collects between oil changes.

PONTIAC GTO & CORVETTE BILLET OIL CATCH CAN SEPARATOR from Billet Depot.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

If these cach cans are so beneficial why doesn't the factory install them? seems like it would save them money in the long run.


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

not sure but oil in your intake cuts away power so maybe they feel that if you don't have as much power then you won't break as many things....


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Billet GTO LSx Oil Catch Can Premium

These guys are bad ass as well. I actually bought mine new off of a member from this forum. Blue to match my car, with the nurled bottom for easy twist off, brass fittings, and heavy duty braided line. I doubt you'd be able to make a fit and finish like this on your own. I can't remember what I paid on here for mine but to get one like mine it would be $135. Not cheap but not exactly breaking the bank either, especially when you're looking at putting it on a (what once was) $34,000 car...


----------

